# Screen replacement



## jtaureli (Sep 12, 2011)

Do any razr owners know where I can get a replacement screen for a cracked razr? I'm trying to help a friend out with his razr.

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## puffingonj (Nov 21, 2012)

Screens are like 200$ all over eBay. I bought just the glass for mins took the whole phone apart only to find out there is no way to get the glass off the LCD without ruining it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

